# Western Pennsylvania breeders?



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I was looking at this one yesterday. I like their approach to breeding, their dogs are beautiful too. I didn't look too deeply but you might want to check them out. They're in Erie.

http://www.harborviewgoldens.com/


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Jo Ellen. About to check them out. You're quick!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm anxious to hear what you think ... you be quick too


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are some links to some Golden Retriever Club's breeder/puppy referral pages in your area

Greater Pittsburgh GRC
http://www.gpgrc.org/gpgrc_004.htm


In Ohio
GRC of Columbus
http://www.grcco.org/Puppy Frame.htm

Cuyahoga Valley GRC
http://www.cvgrc.org/index.asp?ID=11


Also be sure to check out this thread on looking for a puppy if you have not yet done so.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=22440

Good Luck in your seard for you puppy!


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> I'm anxious to hear what you think ... you be quick too


Hmmm. Look good for a quick look. I didn't check each dog individually but at least it says that they have OFA hips and elbows as well as thyroid and eyes checked. I'll check more though.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

there are I believe a couple of families here on the forum who either just got pups from Jennifer, Harborview, or are getting pups from her very soon.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jo, you're serious!!!!!!! I do believe Daisy is going to have a little brother!


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Hank and the Girls! Good info there as well. I have an email out to the Pgh. area club.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh I don't know. Those are some expensive pups. But beautiful and worth every penny, I'm sure.

I'd love it. I'm sure there's a lot of people wanting one of those puppies


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

I got both of my girls from Honeybrook Kennels in Aliquippa (Beaver county). It's about 15 miles north of Pittsburgh Airport. They are a small breeder (not many litters at a time) and have good lines. Here's there website:
http://honeybrookgoldenretrievers.com/. It's not real fancy but has some pics and shows pedigrees.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

www.gpgrc.org for Puppy Referral


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

Melissa, yes-they are really great people at Honeybrook. They make sure when you buy from them and for some reason you can't keep the dog, they will take it back so they can rehome it themselves. They really care what happens to their dogs.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

I live not far from Harborview Goldens and know 2 families who have puppies from Jen. My next door neighbors have 2 girls from her and they are wonderful, beautiful dogs.


----------

